# Check this breeding stock out!



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Now don't go buying all of them I have my eyes on some of them and washing my dad's car for $20 today  

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/


they look awesome  they have some great breeding stock in the halfmoon section.

Here are my 5 favorites

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=172#

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=168#

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=155#

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=160

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=156#

The shipping cost is great only $15 and tthe bettas are all imports from thailand! This is the dream bettas you have been waiting for prime stock! To me the future best breeder I hope to be .......It's a miracle people! Here are the ones I'm not buying..........for sure just because of multi coloring and stuff not that I may be buying only one pair there is a nice copper down there though......

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=157#

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=170

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=167#

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=169#

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=171#

the last one looks like one of martinismommy's boys


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The shipping appears to be either $15 (priority) or $35 (express), which is amazing compare to transhipping cost. And they look pretty nice too! Thanks for the link Ethan!
-DM17


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Your welcome DarkMoon17, I hope I can buy a couple pairs I'm searching for every job in my house to make some money :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That seller has bad reviews on AB for improper packing so be careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, maybe I should inform him how to pack a betta.......


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

I got my plakat pair from them, they are great people. I highly recommend them!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Did they ship well? Just curious because sometimes people who buy are just well you know they never want to give good feedback.........1fish2fish have you ever bought from them yet?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

@[email protected] Mesa want the Copper pair. I need to get my new divided tank already! Dx


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never bought from them and most likely won't. With numerous comments on bad packing I highly doubt that it was just a one time deal.

I also believe they sold landon his PK pair as HMPK if I remember correctly? I'd rather stick with breeders that know what they're selling.

That's just my opinion. I'm very serious when it comes to my fish. I think these guys are just importing fish cheaply and turning the for a profit, I want to buy direct from the breeder so any questions I have can be answered.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

No they were not labled half moon plakats, they were labled dragon pair, they are not dragons though. not to my knowledge atleast, but they include detailed pics of the bettas you are interested in so you know what your getting when you order. The bettas were packed perfectly and the bettas arrived healthy, happy and on time.


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

well just found out that this breeder is one of my distant uncles....... I didn't even know that he kept bettas! hmmm maybe I should go check it out at his house some time


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

TheKzv said:


> well just found out that this breeder is one of my distant uncles....... I didn't even know that he kept bettas! hmmm maybe I should go check it out at his house some time


wow kwl!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I love the fish in the second and third link.:-D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.bettawarehouse.com/betta-online-profile.php?betta=176

that pair is stunning! i love the color name, too! "Love"!


----------

